# [SOS !!] Confondu rm -r ./* avec rm -r /*   [tant pis]

## genome_

Bon voila, c'est horrible, je m'en veux, j'ai voulu effacer l'intérieur d'un dossier, et j'ai oublié le point devant /  ...

J'ai fait:

```
rm -r /*
```

au lieu de:

```
rm -r ./*
```

 :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Svp, dites moi qu'il y a un moyen de récupérer ca !   :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: j'ai éteinds le pc juste après m'en etre rendu compte, donc en théorie rien ne s'est écrit sur le dd..Last edited by genome_ on Fri Mar 31, 2006 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Quel filesystem?

----------

## genome_

ext2

----------

## Trevoke

Rallume ton ordinateur et dis adieu a ce que tu as perdu.

Et la prochaine fois, ne fais pas ca avec root.

[edit: j'ai l'air mechant, desole; mais y a pas moyen de recuperer ces donnees.. Il n'y a pas de 'corbeille']

----------

## billiob

Essayes ça : http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html ou ça : http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion

Fais comme ci tes données étaient perdues.

----------

## Trevoke

Tiens donc; j'en apprend tous les jours un peu plus.

Qui va nous compiler un TIP avec tous ces liens pour recuperation de donnees?

----------

## genome_

Non mais, je te remercie, mais j'étais quand même au courant pour la corbeille...

J'ai été distrait, ca arrive, oublier un point ne veux pas dire que je suis assez con pour imaginer que gentoo dispose d'une corbeille. 

J'avais juste entendu dire qu'il y avait moyen de récupérer les données après un rm... Mais je suppose que j'aurais du mettre ext3.

Bonne soirée..

ps: j'étais dans /root/temp/ , j'aurais pas su le faire en user

EDIT: ok merci billiob, je vais y jeter un oeuil..

----------

## Trevoke

genome : il s'agit pas d'etre con! Autant que je me rappelle, KDE et GNOME ont des corbeilles... Donc le lien logique est facile a faire.

----------

## genome_

Désolé.. j'ai toujours été sous Blackbox et Fluxbox (et fvwm), et je n'avais pas entendu parlé de corbeille.. :s

Enfin quoi qu'il en soit, merci qd mm.

(je sens que je vais avoir du mal a dormir cette nuit..  :Sad: )

----------

## nonas

Bah tu as mis combien de temps pour t'en rendre compte ?

Si tu as arrêter le massacre assez rapidement peut-être que des données persos sont encore là.

Surtout ne pas oublie de ne travailler qu'en lecture seule sur la partoch pendant la recherche de survivants.

----------

## xaviermiller

ça me fait penser au sujet "Comment casser sa gentoo en 1 ligne", et "rm -r /*" était l'une des possibilités  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bah je ne comprends surtout pas l'intéret de faire "rm -r ./*" alors que "rm -r *" revient au même et t'économise deux caractères ... et la possibilité de faire la bourde gigantesque que tu viens de commettre.

----------

## Syl20

Autre précaution : mettre un alias dans ton profile :

```
alias rm='rm -iv'
```

Le hic, c'est qu'on prend (trop) vite l'habitude de faire des rm -f... Mais l'avantage, c'est que quand on commence à voir défiler pleeeeeeeeein de fichiers, on prend assez vite conscience qu'on a fait une connerie.

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Autre précaution : mettre un alias dans ton profile :
> 
> ```
> alias rm='rm -iv'
> ```
> ...

 

vaut meme mieux mettre :

```
alias rm='rm -iv rm --preserve-root'
```

bon après je n'ai pas eu envie d'essayé mais je pense qu'on peut demander à genome_ maintenant il n'a plus grand chose à perdre   :Laughing: 

----------

## genome_

Mouerf ... 

Merci beaucoup hein ! c'est pas avec ca que je vais récupérer ma gentoo moi ...  :Smile: 

Le plus rageant c'est que j'allais tout juste faire un backup complet du system avec mon nouveau dd externe..je suprimais juste un ou deux truc inutiles    :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *genome_ wrote:*   

> Mouerf ... 
> 
> Merci beaucoup hein ! c'est pas avec ca que je vais récupérer ma gentoo moi ... 
> 
> Le plus rageant c'est que j'allais tout juste faire un backup complet du system avec mon nouveau dd externe..je suprimais juste un ou deux truc inutiles   

 

Murphy a encore frappé...

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *genome_ wrote:*   

> Mouerf ... 
> 
> Merci beaucoup hein ! c'est pas avec ca que je vais récupérer ma gentoo moi ... 
> 
> Le plus rageant c'est que j'allais tout juste faire un backup complet du system avec mon nouveau dd externe..je suprimais juste un ou deux truc inutiles   

 

bah tu n'as pas essayé e2undel ?

----------

## SPUT-NICK

Salut,

toutes mes sinceres condoleances.  :Confused: 

Pour faire revenir a la vie tes datas, je te conseille:

-  ext3minator si t'est en ext3 (sous linux)

-  Nucleus Kernel Linux (sous win$ dsl)

- Stellar Phoenix Linux (sous win$ dsl) 

Premiere chose a faire, quand ca arrive: les touches magiques:

- alt Syst s (synchronise les disques)

- alt Syst u (remonte en lecture seule)

- alt Syst b (reboot)

Dit moi ce que tu veut recuperer, si c'est des images, des mp3, du texte alors meme une version win$ demo fera l'affaire, il suffit d'editerles fichiers retrouves avec l'application adequate: pour les mp3: audacity par exemple, ce qui permet de l'enregistrer puisque les fichiers sont en lecture seule (demo). Pour des images, gimp, pour du texte oo.

Pour ce qui est de ta gentoo, j'ai bien peur que tu soit bon pour une reinstall. Recupere tes fichiers /etc, c'est deja ca de gagne. (fstab, rc.conf, make.conf, profile, xorg.conf etc...)

----------

